# Self-tanner and breastfeeding



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, I do realize that this is a natural living board so maybe self-tanner isn't incredibly popular here, but I thought I'd shoot anyway.

I'm a little freaked out about skin cancer since I am very fair, and I'd like to use self-tanner for the summer (I live in Florida, and I don't really pull off the pasty thing so well.) But, I'm worried about chemicals in the tanner getting in breastmilk. My baby is 10 months old. I don't plan to put tanner on my breasts, mainly on arms and legs.

Does anyone have any info, insight or opinions? Thanks.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

If you dont put it on your breasts and you wash your hands after you apply it you should be fine!








Yes, it has chemicals but Your baby wont consume them if he/she is not sucking it directly.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

don't feel bad! i had the same question...natural living folks want to be purty without cancer too! you should never be afraid to ask a question...this is about helping eachother out, right?


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I think it is fine - do different than hair dye or nail polish.

Maybe I don't understand how it works - it doesn't have sunscreen, right? How is it protecting you from cancer?


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

it doesn't have sunscreen, right? How is it protecting you from cancer?
It protects you from skin cancer because you don't need to lie out in the sun to get a "real" tan - the chemicals in it cause your skin to appear tan.







You still need to wear sunscreen outside.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
It protects you from skin cancer because you don't need to lie out in the sun to get a "real" tan - the chemicals in it cause your skin to appear tan.







You still need to wear sunscreen outside.

I was so not thinking of it that way.








Gotcha!


----------



## milky_mama (Apr 23, 2007)

:


----------

